# S&W to buy Thompson Center Arms



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

the deal 

They already have the S&W logo on the TC site.

the deal

Going to need a key for your caplocks now? :shrug: 

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i hate when good little companies sell up.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That's too bad, great company.
Got a 50 cal Hawken for my B-day, shot it, shot it and shot it, but always shot high.

Wrote them a letter( I know, this was a few years ago, remember letters?), they said to send them the barrel back.

I got a new barrel/tang in about two weeks with a letter from the V.P. of production, telling me that it (my old barrel) had been bored wrong, and telling me that they have replaced it and think I will be happy with this one.

This new barrel had already been sighted in, and the first shot almost won the "X" board competition at the next rendezvous.

Anyway the site calls S&W a "holding company"?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> Anyway the site calls S&W a "holding company"?


A holding company is one that holds the majority of the shares in a corporation. The holding company invests in or buys the stock of a company and manages the profits of that company. It does not mean total absorption of one into the other. Phillip Morris, a tobacco company, owns Kraft Foods, Oscar Mayer, Jell-O Brands, Post Cereals, Maxwell House, and various breweries. 

It would appear that S&W has been wanting to get a piece of the rifle market. With its money and background, it could probably have started up their own line and added to the already competitive market. Were that to happen, the weakest company would be the first to fall. S&W purchased the majority of TC stock to be able to move into the rifle market. TC survives since it will not have to compete with S&W. A win-win situation!

Martin


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes they call it a holding company...How to explain this S&W holding Company is different then S&W Firearms. S&W holding company owns S&W Firearms and other companies..

For example Yellow Freight of Delaware (a holding company) owns Yellow Freight Corp., Roadway trucking, Saia, and numerous other trucking companies. They all operate separately and independantly of each other. It is a way to diversify, so as not to have all your money in one basket. S&W holding company does the same thing. 

As long as the quality of Thompson Center stays there, I wouldn't be concerned as to who owns the company, even though I hate seeing good small companies swallowed up by larger ones, but that's the way it is. 
I have 3 T/C's that I love to shoot, a 54 cal Flintlock, a 45 cal percussion and a T/C Contender pistol. I love the quality and the way each shoots. I hope T/C never loses the quality of their products. Just my humble opinion


----------

